# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ανταλλακτικά 5x ipod A1288 8Gb

## GeorgeZ

5 Τεμάχια ipod.
-Τα 3 είναι πλήρως λειτουργικά.-
-Τα άλλα 2 έχουν ανοιχτεί για επισκευή αλλά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε. Το 1 έχει πάρει νερό και δεν ανάβει το backlight - μάλλον έχει και πρόβλημα στο wifi. Το άλλο έχει σπασμένη οθόνη + touch.

Μαζί δίνεται ένας φορτιστής, καλώδια USB, και 3 βάσεις στήριξης.

Έχουν σημάδια χρήσης, σε γενικές γραμμές όμως είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.

Η χρήση τους ήταν σαν χειριστήρια σε high end σύστημα ήχου.


Περιοχή: Γέρακας / Σταυρός Αγίας Παρασκευής.
Τιμή: €40
ipodA1288.JPGipodbackside.jpgipod base.JPG

----------


## GeorgeZ

Δόθηκαν - ευχαριστώ.

----------

